# Thermostat for AC



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a thermostat with a timer for the air conditioner which will allow me to set it accordingly. Does anyone know where o can buy one? My PDC bill is ridiculously high and I'm never home.


----------

